# Refining hard drives



## edwardbeard (Aug 23, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone is refining hard drive, I have a few hondred hard drives and am interested in refining them but would like input on a few thing. Can anyone help with this?


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 23, 2010)

They are mostly scrap aluminum with a little board to add to your others.
And some cool magnets.Forget about getting platinum out of them.

Jim


----------



## edwardbeard (Aug 23, 2010)

why forget about it not enough


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 23, 2010)

Exactly, and its not in all of them.You can't tell by looking at them.
Its all been discussed on the forum in detail,you can read everybody's
thoughts on them with a search.

Jim


----------



## edwardbeard (Aug 23, 2010)

Okay thank you for you time.


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 23, 2010)

My board buyer pays a little bit extra for the boards from hard drives
if you keep them separate.

Jim


----------



## edwardbeard (Aug 23, 2010)

I am partners with some one and we have a recycling shop, I get computers all the time. What things do you find to work best for you?


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 23, 2010)

What works for me,and what works for you or others can be totally different.
It depends on how much space you have to work with.If you are set up to 
process precious metal items safely,like a fume hood.
I make more from the wires,copper,brass, aluminum and selling motherboards
than I do with precious metals from computers.The precious metal refining is
more of a hobby at this stage,because of the factors I mentioned.
It all depends on how much time,space and money you want to invest.As well 
as how much you want to learn here on the forum.And like I always say,if you have the room to store the better stuff its like money in the bank.No hurry to get the metals until you learn how to safely.

Jim


----------



## edwardbeard (Aug 23, 2010)

I understand, we get about 150 computers per week if you did the same what gold item would you want to work on most?


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 23, 2010)

CPU's, gold fingers, memory.


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 23, 2010)

Where are you located?


----------



## edwardbeard (Aug 23, 2010)

Whats with the memort ? is it the fingers or what? I have 30 Lb. of them but I was going to take the fingers off.


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 23, 2010)

Its $7.25 per lb or more depending on where you sell it.
Or you could cut the fingers off and get less per lb.
That would be a decision you would have to make.

Jim


----------



## edwardbeard (Aug 23, 2010)

Oooo I see. Do you work with any thing ells ?


----------



## glorycloud (Aug 23, 2010)

Try cutting the fingers off a pound or so of memory and do a trial
run with them in AP to see what kind of yield you get and how much
time and effort is involved in the gold resulting from your efforts
vs. the quick buck to be made selling the memory w/o the effort. 8) 

Recovery and refining are time consuming and require patience
and safety precautions with the chemicals involved but it is fun
to see a little chunk-o-gold in your hand at least once that came
as a result of the process. :lol:


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 23, 2010)

Sometimes it seems that you can sell your material and buy a gold
coin with the money,and not have to deal with all the work and hazards.
Its all in how much you like this hobby,and if you turn it into a job,

Jim


----------



## edwardbeard (Aug 23, 2010)

I just did 5 Lbs. of fingers over the weekend, and it all went so with AP. I was told I could get 1 to 3 grams per pound, I guess I will need to do more fingers. I guess I love to work, and it was a lot of work but people how seen it thought it was great, and so did I  Maybe I can get fingers for the ram.


----------



## glorycloud (Aug 23, 2010)

If the five pounds of fingers were decent and you this is your
first attempt at refining them, I am going to guess that you
will see close to 9 grams of gold. Have fun and be safe!!


----------



## edwardbeard (Aug 23, 2010)

Thank you, I'm doing my best at both that I can. I just cleaned another 1Lb of the fingers, and am hopping it wont take long to get 1oz. Going to hold out till I think I'm close.


----------



## dtectr (Aug 23, 2010)

And don't forget the "X" factor - the dollar is DOWN & seems to like it that way, so gold isn't likely to go DOWN in value, over the long run, any time soon.
If you have time, you could watch TV ($0) or work on gold recovery & refining ($? but 85% likely to be $+++)

it does depend on storage and immediate compensation requirements. Do what's best for you & your family NOW if you have to; what's best in the long range if you can afford to.


----------



## edwardbeard (Aug 23, 2010)

I see, I love to work, and work hard so I don’t think I'll stop any time soon, only if I run out of stuff, and then I can get on the phone to find more. I've worked two jobs all my life, so I work on this like a second job. I'm having fun and I'm at home. What could be better? Oooo what ever I earn from it all


----------



## samuel-a (Aug 24, 2010)

edwardbeard ,
did you kept record how meny ram stick it took you to get one lb of cut fingers?

thanks


----------



## lazersteve (Aug 24, 2010)

samuel-a said:


> edwardbeard ,
> did you kept record how meny ram stick it took you to get one lb of cut fingers?
> 
> thanks



I'm pretty sure it's 25 DIMM sticks for each ounce of fingers ( going by memory here). There is a thread on this one here:


DIMM Yields

Steve


----------



## darshevo (Aug 24, 2010)

dtectr said:


> it does depend on storage and immediate compensation requirements. Do what's best for you & your family NOW if you have to; what's best in the long range if you can afford to.



Great advice Dtectr. It's about how I run my show, I keep the basic stuff turning over to keep the bills paid and to build the recycling business and stash the fingers, CPUs, ICs etc for a later date. 

-Lance


----------

